

Google Plus Sucks (And Here’s Why) - kellyhclay
http://www.lockergnome.com/social/2011/07/11/google-plus-sucks-and-heres-why/

======
icarus_drowning
Pretty shallow analysis, and dependent on the assumption that there is no
legitimate reason to "keep people out", when there plainly is, as is obvious
to anyone who has read stories of employers stumbling across embarrassing
photos on facebook.

